# Garmin GPS software on WinCE.NET 4.2



## **__** (May 24, 2004)

I was wondering if it is possible to put a Garmin Nuvi 250's GPS software onto a Roadview Mobile GPS device which runs WinCE.NET 4.2+ OS Kernel. I already have all of the Garmin files, but how do I install it on WinCE.NET 4.2?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I really doubt it. Garmin's software is highly protected, and moving it to a different device would be totally outside their license.


----------

